# Hawkens drum alignment/ plese assist



## JFMTexas (Aug 23, 2010)

After removing the drum from my Daly hawkens for cleaning, I reinstalled it. I noticed that if I tightened it up extremely snug, the nipple was out of alignment with the hammer. to align it, I had to back it up a bit ,about 5 degrees. Is this
normal? thx


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most hawkins I have seen have a clean out screw so the drum does not need to be removed. I don't see where there would be a problem but watch it. If it works loose use some shim stock like a washer to tighten it.

 Al


----------

